# Need 2 testers for item development :)



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello fellow hedgie lovers 

I'm in the process of developing an item, and would like to send it to two people to test out (at no cost to them).
I would need feedback on how I can make the item better and how well it worked.
The item is already hedgie-safe and is meant to make housing/cleaning a wee bit easier and cost-effective.
I will be sending the item out within the next two weeks.

Requirements:
You must use fleece bedding

Please share:
Your basic cleaning routine
The type of litter you use
The type of wheel you have
Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar)

Post here  I will select two people to receive the wheel in a week. Choice is based on the responses to the items above. Thanks for your time!


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I clean the wheel and empty the litter box once daily. I spot clean the fleece as needed. Fleece is swapped out every three days or so, along with the fleece in her hut. Bowls are emptied and scrubbed daily.

We use a papertowel in the litter box as bedding. I'm allergic to most paper and wood beddings.

She has a comfort wheel but want a bucket wheel.

I also use apple cider vinegar and water as well! If the wheel isn't too messy (she's often nice and gets out to poop), I'll use a baby wipe to spot clean.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Cleaning routine: take out and clean wheel and spot clean fleece almost daily, change out liner and litter pan every 4-6 days 
Litter: tray with Carefresh under wheel
Wheel: CSBW
Cleaning solution: hot water and white vinegar 

I'm intrigued!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Each day I clean out all the poop and wash their food and water bowls then fill them back up for that night. I use a CSBW for both of my hedgies. When I clean their wheels I use a water and dish soap mix that I spray in the wheel and then I wipe it down with a wash rag then I rinse off the wheel and dry it. I do not use a litter pan in their cages but I am wanting to get one to put under their wheels.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

Dia rose only does business in her wheel so I change the fleece every 4-5 days and pick up food crumbs daily. Her wheel and litter box are washed daily...sometimes twice becquse its soo bad. Her food dishes are washed every other day and we use paper towels in her litter box. I tried care fresh but she wanted to sleep in it and it was sooo messy.


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

Your basic cleaning routine: Everyday I take the food and water bowls out and clean them/re-fill them. The wheel I clean every few days and the litter every few days as well. The fleece is changed at least twice a week since Ninja doesn't pee in the wheel but on the fleece wherever he wants. I clean his corner litter pan once a week because he rarely uses it (but I always hope he will return to it!!). I spot clean the poo's on the fleece and the crumbs that get tracked around every morning. 

The type of litter you use:I use pelleted newspaper in his litter pan and I mainly use paper towel under the wheel but I've wanted to try the pelleted newspaper there as well. 

The type of wheel you have: I have a comfort wheel that I have tried to silence with only some success. Some nights I swear he's skipping on the thing and not just running on it to annoy me. The tippiness doesn't seem bother him except to make it more noisy for me! :lol: 

Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution: I use hot water and vinegar but for those really pesky poo's in the ridges of the wheel I sometimes resort to dawn dish soap which loosens it up fairly well.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Your basic cleaning routine: Cages are spot cleaned daily, and Milton's wheel gets soaked and/or then rinsed. Soiled litter is removed every day, with at least a partial litter change every Saturday, along with fresh fleece in the food area and a clean snuggle sack Wednesdays and Saturdays, and a full cage fleece change Saturdays. Penny's routine was the same before her baby and will go back to that in three weeks!
The type of litter you use: the wheel area is yesterday's news. 
The type of wheel you have: Flying Saucer Wheels!
Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar): for light soiled days I use vinegar and hot water, for heavy soiled days I soak the wheel in simple green first. Milton is a slob with his wheel, he runs for hours every night.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Requirements:
You must use fleece bedding. I do!

Please share:
Your basic cleaning routine... Spot clean daily, full clean and change fleece weekly.
The type of litter you use... Paper towels in litter pan
The type of wheel you have... Carolina storm 
Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar)... I use a mild dish soap. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Your basic cleaning routine: Spot clean daily, change the fleece liner once a week. I clean the wheel every other day, depending on if he makes a mess of it. It's hit and miss. Sometimes there'll just be a poop or two I can throw into the litter then empty it, sometimes he just smears it all in the wheel.
The type of litter you use: Paper towels in a large plastic container under the wheel.
The type of wheel you have: CSBW
Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar): I use hot water and dish soap. I clean the wheel with a dish wand.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

This could be fun

Your basic cleaning routine: Spot clean daily, change fleece liners and bags ever 2-3 days. Scrub wheel and clean litter tray daily. Wash dishes and toys every few days or as needed.
The type of litter you use: Alfalfa pellets in tray under the wheel
The type of wheel you have: Home made bucket wheel
Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution: Usually hot water is enough but sometimes I use dish soap or nolvasan.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oooh, I'm a bit jelly! I don't have any sort of routine yet since I don't have my hedgie yet. I get her Saturday. I'm so excited!!! We are using fleece liner and paper towel for litter in the pan under the wheel. We're using a comfort wheel for now. And so far, I had planned to use fragrance and dye free antibacterial soap, but I'm seeing that so many others use vinegar, then I may go that way, too. I always have it on hand, and it's cheaper than soap. I'm not sure how often everything will get cleaned, but I'm guessing the wheel will get it daily. Everything else, I'll be learning as I go! lol


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds awesome!  Spending a lot of time with my hedgie, and being used to his routine and habits, I would love to try this out, see how he likes it, and review it! He would be a great tester, aside from me, because he is a very active hedgie and loves to run on his wheel. It would be cool to see a new product that could take less time to clean and be one of the first to try it! 

Basic cleaning routine: Well, I just started using fleece so I am learning... haha. I spot clean every 2-3 days and wash every 5-7 days. I wash the snuggle bags with the fleece. I freshen his water every day or every other day and give him new food every day. I wash his wheel as needed... (which is most often 2 times a week) and wipe down his igloo and other accessories as needed with the wheel.

The type of litter you use: I don't use litter... it just didn't work

The type of wheel you have: The Flying saucer wheel

Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution: I use hot water and dawn. I let it soak then scrub for awhile and rinse it off. I really want to try vinegar though...


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

@Hedgehogluvr: do you put anything under your wheel at all, or just set it on the liner?

I wish I could just give it to everyone to test but then I'd never sell it XD
It's been helping me out with Clark, but I know every hedgehog and cage setup is different, so I'm trying to find people it will work well for


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Currently I do not... I just clean up what is under the wheel....(I have never known what I could put under it :/ )But would be open to trying new things


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

Hedgehogluvr386 said:


> Currently I do not... I just clean up what is under the wheel....(I have never known what I could put under it :/ )But would be open to trying new things


I just put paper towel on my fleece and the wheel on top because I can't decide what type of tray or pan to use either!


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

I currently use fleece bedding, a CSW as well as a Bucket Wheel, along with yesterday's news in one of my cages as litter. I own 3 beautiful girls, 2 of which are sisters and share a cage, and a singly house girl. 

As for my cleaning routine, it goes something like this:
I make a mix of warm water and vinegar in a spray bottle, then set to work. I take everything out of the cage and shake out the fleece and spray/wipe the chloroplast. 

I then flip the fleece over, empty out any excess food and water and spray, rinse, and wipe the bowls out. I then refill both the food and water bowls and place them back in the cage. I then change any fleece strips that are dirty, and take the wheels to the bathroom where I spray them and wash them out.
Lastly, I dry the wheels and place them back in the cage and watch all my effort go to waste and my girls jump on heir wheels and trash their cages. Lol


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgehogluvr386 said:


> Currently I do not... I just clean up what is under the wheel....(I have never known what I could put under it :/ )But would be open to trying new things


My wheel didn't come with a pan to go underneath so I went to the Dollar store and bought those foil baking tins to put under her wheel. They last about three to four weeks before before so have to change them out because they've gotten so warped from repeated washing. The pans I have measure 12 1/2 long x 8 1/4 wide x 1 3/32 tall. They fit perfectly without inhibiting wheel movement or being too tall for Pippin to get into.

When it's all set up it looks like this: (the pan in this picture is bigger than the dimensions I just gave you. I couldn't find the smaller ones for awhile.)


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

This sounds fun even if we don't get selected  

We use fleece bedding now (used to use Aspen but hated it!)

Your basic cleaning routine:
- Every morning around 8-9am, take out wheel and clean, pick up poopies and change papertowel. If fleece is a mess, change fleece but usually it's good for 2-3 days.

The type of litter you use:
- We double or triple papertowels underneath the wheel. Works great for us. We change it every morning and maybe another 1-2 times during the day.

The type of wheel you have:
- My husband made a bucket wheel and attached it to the cage. It's smooth, big and white and very quiet. It's great for now but we do plan on buying one of Larry's pretty sparkle wheels someday 

Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar)
- It depends how messy it is. Usually super hot water and then we just scrub it. Every now and then vinegar and sometimes organic non scented soap.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

> Your basic cleaning routine


Sophie is 62 weeks old now, and the cleaning schedule has been moved toward less cleaning several times. In part, because I have become so very effective at tweaking the selection and design of her gear and setup. Also, in my effort to do the very best by her, I found that I was doing way more cleaning than necessary; too often and too well. There was no need to maintain the original levels.
....................................................

The wheel gets a full wash every day, without fail. It takes no time, so no temptation to do otherwise.

Litter pan gets spot cleaned as needed, and full hot water and soap wash once a month (which is still more than it needs).

Litter pads get shaken clean daily and replaced with a fresh pad every two or three days.
....................................................

First Cage:

Cage liner in her first cage (2 grid x 4 grid C&C) is replaced weekly. PVC tunnel in first cage washed with hot water and soap weekly.

Igloo house gets hot water and soap wash every two or three weeks, depending on usage.

Fleece pieces (strips and squares) replaced about every two weeks, depending on usage.

Thermometer sanitized every couple of weeks.

Coroplast box (totally unneeded, frankly) sanitized every three or four weeks. I use a 50/50 white vinegar and water solution and follow that with a generous straight water rinse.

Center column (coroplast) sanitized every three or four weeks.
....................................................

Bridge:

Coroplast bridge connects first cage to second cage. 'Damp mopped' in place once or twice a week, as needed. Full hot water and soap wash every week or two.
....................................................

Second Cage:

Cage liner replaced every three or four weeks. Spot cleaned well every week. (I use strips of 2" tape to 'lift' any tiny little pieces of debris from the liner.) (One of those little mini-vacs would probalby be pretty good for that also.)

Front PVC tunnel gets hot water and soap wash every week. (Currently, this is her sleeping location of choice.)

Back PVC tunnel gets hot water and soap wash every two or three weeks.

Fleece pieces (strips and squares) replaced every week. I build a burrow in the tunnel that she is sleeping in, so fleece pieces get changed out more often in this cage. If she changes location, then that would change the priority.

Water dish. Good rinse every day. Full hot water and soap wash about every two weeks.

Food dish. Full hot water and soap wash every day.

Thermometer. Sanitized every two or three weeks. (Each cage is treated as a 'zone', with its own thermometer, thermostat, CHEs, etc.
....................................................

Cage walls of both cages are inspected weekly. Minimal sanitizing / cleaning is needed. She doesn't poop or pee anywhere but on her wheel and in her litter pan. She tracks minimal debris through the cage, so neither of her cages ever needs very much attention. I do monitor closely.

Because she has two large cages (connected with the bridge), what little debris that she does generate is spread over a large area.

She gets three foot and belly baths a week (with a minor quill brushing / cleaning to keep her occupied while in the water).

(38:55)
room-tour-13-01-12.mp4





...................................................
...................................................



> The type of litter you use


Sophie's litter pans (I rotate two.) have their own pads; a layer of fleece top-and-bottom, sandwiching an absorbent cotton layer.

Litter pads get 'shaken clean' daily and a new pad is rotated in every two or three days, as needed, according to aroma from urine. I have ~8 pads per litter pan (The litter pans aren't quite exactly the same size, so each has its own set of pads.). I have dropped the cleaning schedule of the litter pan several times. It gets a 'damp wipe' as needed, and a full hot water and soap wash once a month.

Litter pan liners:
(12:04)
fleece-litter-pan-liners-13-02-07.mp4





Litter pans are custom made from coroplast and assembled with office binder clips. They fit the width of the wheel frame and extend ~10" beyond the wheel. Sophie does most of her pooping and peeing on the wheel, on the run. She'll hop in the pan the rest of the time. Her cages are soooooo easy to clean - because she basically doesn't get them dirty at all. The litter pans and pads are key.

The litter pan that comes with the CSW wheel suckity-suck-sucks.

Litter pans.
(13:31)
litter-pans-12-12-17.mp4





...................................................
...................................................



> The type of wheel you have


CSW (Carolina Storm Wheel)
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html

This wheel is currently out of stock, without explanation or projected time-frame for availability. I would not downgrade to the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel (CSBW) or the Carolina Storm Express (CSE), or Carolina Storm Mini (CSM). The website does a poor job of differentiating these products, but a large wheel is important to me. It is my understanding that the CSW is the largest and highest quality wheel available.

I want the largest wheel available for my hedgie. On her 6 week birthday, Sophie turned the CSW for three hours. The CSW is a fabulous wheel. It has over 1,000 hours on it and is like brand new. It is easily cared for and is washed daily with soap and hot water.

This video doesn't focus on the wheel. I made it to talk about the odometer, but it gives a good look at the wheel.
(14:39)
odometer-12-12-18.mp4




...................................................
...................................................



> Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar)


Sophie's wheel is washed daily with hot water and soap. I use the back of a butter knife to to knock away anything that is stuck to the wheel (typically not much, if anything). The video is almost 25 minutes long. Actual washing time, from the moment it is removed from the cage, including complete hand drying, and being returned to the cage, is about 5 minutes. My system is super-fast, super-easy, and fabulously effective.

Wheel wash:
(23:40)
wheel-wash-12-12-17.mp4


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Erizo/goodandplenty you have stated my litter pans suck on many ocassions, you are entitled to your opinion even if that means using multiple accounts to get your point accross, it's mearly a matter of opinion, some people like it some don't. My website is as easy to understand as any around, if you or anyone else has a question i'm always right here to answer [email protected] This thread is about/for a cleaning product not for you to bash me and my wheels.



Erizo said:


> > Your basic cleaning routine
> 
> 
> Sophie is 62 weeks old now, and the cleaning schedule has been moved toward less cleaning several times. In part, because I have become so very effective at tweaking the selection and design of her gear and setup. Also, in my effort to do the very best by her, I found that I was doing way more cleaning than necessary; too often and too well. There was no need to maintain the original levels.
> ...


Sophie's litter pans (I rotate two.) have their own pads; a layer of fleece top-and-bottom, sandwiching an absorbent cotton layer.

Litter pads get 'shaken clean' daily and a new pad is rotated in every two or three days, as needed, according to aroma from urine. I have ~8 pads per litter pan (The litter pans aren't quite exactly the same size, so each has its own set of pads.). I have dropped the cleaning schedule of the litter pan several times. It gets a 'damp wipe' as needed, and a full hot water and soap wash once a month.

Litter pan liners:
(12:04)
fleece-litter-pan-liners-13-02-07.mp4





Litter pans are custom made from coroplast and assembled with office binder clips. They fit the width of the wheel frame and extend ~10" beyond the wheel. Sophie does most of her pooping and peeing on the wheel, on the run. She'll hop in the pan the rest of the time. Her cages are soooooo easy to clean - because she basically doesn't get them dirty at all. The litter pans and pads are key.

The litter pan that comes with the CSW wheel suckity-suck-sucks.

Litter pans.
(13:31)
litter-pans-12-12-17.mp4





...................................................
...................................................



> The type of wheel you have


CSW (Carolina Storm Wheel)
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html

This wheel is currently out of stock, without explanation or projected time-frame for availability. I would not downgrade to the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel (CSBW) or the Carolina Storm Express (CSE), or Carolina Storm Mini (CSM). The website does a poor job of differentiating these products, but a large wheel is important to me. It is my understanding that the CSW is the largest and highest quality wheel available.

I want the largest wheel available for my hedgie. On her 6 week birthday, Sophie turned the CSW for three hours. The CSW is a fabulous wheel. It has over 1,000 hours on it and is like brand new. It is easily cared for and is washed daily with soap and hot water.

This video doesn't focus on the wheel. I made it to talk about the odometer, but it gives a good look at the wheel.
(14:39)
odometer-12-12-18.mp4




...................................................
...................................................



> Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar)


Sophie's wheel is washed daily with hot water and soap. I use the back of a butter knife to to knock away anything that is stuck to the wheel (typically not much, if anything). The video is almost 25 minutes long. Actual washing time, from the moment it is removed from the cage, including complete hand drying, and being returned to the cage, is about 5 minutes. My system is super-fast, super-easy, and fabulously effective.

Wheel wash:
(23:40)
wheel-wash-12-12-17.mp4




[/quoteibvjuij]


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

This is exciting! 

You must use fleece bedding - I do and I love it! Ama is my first hedgehog and I have never used anything else, but I used care fresh bedding with gerbils I had when I was younger and fleece is cheaper and easier to clean. Especially because her cage is so large, bedding would get really costly really quickly.

Your basic cleaning routine - Ama loves to leave a mess for me in the morning!

Every day about an hour after her lights go out (or later in the day if I have an early class or have work) I take her wheel out and clean it. Thankfully she only goes in or very close to her wheel, so even though her wheel needs to be cleaned daily, her liner can go 4-5 days without being switched.

I spot clean her fleece every day by picking up pieces of food and little pieces of dried poop that she tracks around with her feet. I use a lint roller to make the pick up of the little pieces somewhat easier, but it can still take a while, especially if she tracked the mess around a lot! The lint roller will also make the flannel top layer of her liner pill up a little bit and then I have to pick up little flannel fuzz balls too.

I also take her water bowl out, dump out the water and wash the bowl with dish soap and water. (I think she likes to give herself foot baths in it occasionally!) I will clean her food dish out every couple of days unless she tracks poop in it.

The type of litter you use - I currently do not use any litter, and I do not use a litter pan because she only goes on her wheel. I tried a tray under her wheel a couple of times with some paper bedding as the litter, but Ama would not have it. I woke up in the morning to the tray being halfway across her cage and the little pieces of bedding spread all over her cage...so that was the end of that!

I started to use three paper towels folded up so that the thickest part was at the edge of her wheel and the thinnest part was under the back part of the wheel base. This has been working fairly well to catch pee and poop-run off, but it still isn't perfect. Sometimes she will take the paper towel out from underneath the wheel, thus defeating it's purpose and causing me to change out her liner sooner because the liner is soaking up lots of pee.

The type of wheel you have - I use the CSBW and absolutely love it. I almost wish I would have ordered the pan with it because it fits under the wheel better that the one I have here, but I feel like Ama still would have moved it and dumped the bedding everywhere...

Since Ama only uses her wheel to go to the bathroom it definitely needs to be washed daily. I LOVE that I can just pop the wheel out and leave the base in her cage. She has an odometer attached to the base and the cord goes up and intertwines with the cage itself, so being able to remove just the wheel makes the cleaning easier on me.

I bought a sparkly green wheel and another great feature is that it is translucent. I am a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to cleaning her wheel and being able to hold it up to the light to see if I missed anything definitely makes me feel better.

Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution - I started out using a water and vinegar solution, but I am very sensitive to smells and the vinegar smell was too strong for me. I use hot water and the cucumber scented Method spray. I used to use Method Antibac in an orange scent, but can't find it anywhere so I switched to the cucumber Method. The Method gets the smell out great and even though they say it has all natural ingredients I make sure to rinse her wheel out really well with hot water.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hedgehogluvr386 said:


> Currently I do not... I just clean up what is under the wheel....(I have never known what I could put under it :/ )But would be open to trying new things


I use a shallow tin pan from the dollar store under my wheel.

I forgot to add that my hedgie will be in a 2X3 C&C cage


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. I use a flying saucer wheel so I think it would have to be a little bigger of a pan, but will keep my eye open at the store!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so excited for this :lol: I'm giving applications one more day before I start messaging people.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am intrigued!!

We do use fleece bedding (once I switched I would NEVER dream of going back!). Also in Henry's cage setup: Carolina Storm wheel, hideaway with fleece strips, two 4in PVC pieces attached to the sides of the cage, and ceramic food and water bowls. We do not use a litter pan or "litter" under the wheel...we have found Henry does do all his business directly under the wheel so a single paper towel is placed and switched out daily.

Every morning when I wake up I spot clean the cage. This consists of picking out any dried poop and removing/replacing the paper towel under that is under the wheel. Every 2-3 days (depending on the Hurricane Henry) we do a thorough cleaning of everything in the cage. Every item is removed from the cage and the fleece bedding and strips are switched out for fresh ones. The wheel, PVC pieces and food/water bowls are cleaned in the sink with very hot water and a sponge in the sink.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Not sure if your still doing this but decided to fill it out anyways  Good luck

My basic cleaning routine: I spot clean her fleece every day. Clean out the litter pan, and clean the wheel and move the litter pan back under the wheel (she always seems to like to move it across the cage once she is done for the night), Wash food/water bowls and re-fill, I change my fleece every 2-3 days. 
The type of litter I use: Paper towels and pellets when I have some. 
The type of wheel I have: Super Pet's giant comfort wheel.
HER favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar): Cleaning solution I use hot water and dish soap, nutmeg doesn't want anything to do with vinegar unfortunately, even if I use a more diluted solution she apparently doesn't like the smell and will not use her wheel If I clean it with vinegar.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

yup, still taking entries  I will message people tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

*Requirements:**You must use fleece bedding *- Always, never used anything else.

*Please share:
Your basic cleaning routine *- I either clean the wheel with 50/50 solution of water/vinegar or use unscented baby wipes. It depends on the night that Mimzy had. I do this daily. I also spot clean the fleece with a hand vac. every day. Of course, I clean the dishes and change the food/water daily. I change out the fleece and bedding weekly or sooner as needed. I use the baby wipes to clean the coraplast if she gets it poopy. She is really a very easy pet to take care of.
*The type of litter you use *- No litter. I use paper toweling under her wheel. I find that this works the best.
*The type of wheel you have *- I bought one of LarryT's cake wheels.
*Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar) *- I use the same and sometimes unscented baby wipes if she didn't poop/pee all over the wheel the night before.


----------



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure if you're still taking any entries, may as well try.

Your basic cleaning routine- Daily wheel cleaning, he always poops all over his wheel. Swap out fleece blankets 2-3 times a week while washing the ones that aren't in use. Spot cleaning daily any little poops
The type of litter you use- Fleece blankets
The type of wheel you have- Silent spinner wheel, going out on monday to get the supplies to build a bucket wheel as I've read its much better
Your favorite wheel-cleaning solution (for example, I use hot water and vinegar) - I use vinegar and water to clean any spots and I soak the wheel in the same solution before rinsing.


----------

